#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Yahoo Messenger to be shutdown!

## Helena

Yahoo Messenger being the pioneer of the Instant Messaging Apps is now on its farewell.The Oath.Inc has announced that *Yahoo Messenger would be winding down it's service on July 17th.
*However they will be back with a* group messaging app named Squirrel* which is now on its beta version.

----------

